# Noma 825 Grand Prix belt size.



## Schott (11 mo ago)

Hey guys, I’ve looked high and low for this info and cannot find it anywhere.
Belt sizing for a noma 825 Grand Prix. I bloke the auger belt… I believe 4l310? The writing in worn off.
Does anyone have info on the drive belt and auger belt size?

much appreciated!!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Model number and serial shoild help with mtd parts or so


----------

